# EA Origin downloading a game @ 8.11 MB/s, Steam download a game @ 2.7 mb/s....



## Phusius (Oct 3, 2012)

I love Origin.

That is all.

tested on several games and downloads... I will never understand it nor do I want to.  I just love EA for such incredible speeds.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 3, 2012)

That's right. But on the other hand there are no further games in the foreseeable future that I plan to buy from Origin.


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 3, 2012)

Origin lies, I have a net speed meter on my keyboards display and it does not match even close the speeds that Origin says sometimes which is well over my connection speed.
Steam also exaggerates but not to the degree of Origin.
Deluge is spot on.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 3, 2012)

No I am sure it is downloading at 8.11 like it says...  Dragon Age ultaimte, near 30gb download, it downloading it at incredible pace...  I downloaded shogun 2 with expansions at 30gb last week at 2.7mb/s so I know how long 30gb should take lol


----------



## Binge (Oct 3, 2012)

You must really enjoy your games as online only. 

::EDIT:: just occurred to me that EA has extra bandwidth because of lack of sizable user-base   Sucks having a steam sized bunch of servers with a fraction of the users.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 3, 2012)

Binge said:


> You must really enjoy your games as online only.
> 
> ::EDIT:: just occurred to me that EA has extra bandwidth because of lack of sizable user-base   Sucks having a steam sized bunch of servers with a fraction of the users.



Yeah.  heh, perhaps steam should invest more money in better/faster/more servers?


----------



## Kreij (Oct 3, 2012)

What Steam server are you using, Phus?
My Steam downloads are always in the 15mb/s-20Mb/s range.

Wait ... are you talking MB/s or Mb/s? The title uses both.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 3, 2012)

I dunno, when you download a game in steam and look at your library it just says download 2.7 mb/s

same with origin.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Oct 3, 2012)

wth downloading bf3 from origin took almost 8 hours for me -_- then another 2 for AK. steam is A LOT faster for me, got css, and csgo to download at the same time both within an hour


----------



## Phusius (Oct 3, 2012)

oh sorry, I am using Chicago server Kriej, I live 2 hours from Chicago.


----------



## timta2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Never tried Origin, but Steam maxes out my connection (10 Megabit/Mb) every time, all the time. I actually had to install a speed limiter because the bandwidth use was an issue.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 4, 2012)

xxdozer322 said:


> wth downloading bf3 from origin took almost 8 hours for me -_- then another 2 for AK. steam is A LOT faster for me, got css, and csgo to download at the same time both within an hour



CSS and CSGO are only about 8GB all together while BF3 with AK is up near 20GB


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 4, 2012)

I always thought they showed the rate at which the file was saving on my PC like HDD Speed...


----------



## Phusius (Oct 4, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> I always thought they showed the rate at which the file was saving on my PC like HDD Speed...



lol nope


----------



## manofthem (Oct 4, 2012)

For me, Steam and Origin are usually right at about the same speeds ~3.5-4MB/s, so I have no reason to complain. It's good to see this thread has stayed with DL speeds and not "Origin sucks, Steam rules!"


Phusius said:


> I just love EA for such incredible speeds.


That may be the only thing to love from EA btw


----------



## Phusius (Oct 4, 2012)

manofthem said:


> For me, Steam and Origin are usually right at about the same speeds ~3.5-4MB/s, so I have no reason to complain. It's good to see this thread has stayed with DL speeds and not "Origin sucks, Steam rules!"
> 
> That may be the only thing to love from EA btw



Oh I know, I hate EA as much as the next guy.  I just wish Steam had these kind of speeds for me.


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2012)

Phusius said:


> No I am sure it is downloading at 8.11 like it says...  Dragon Age ultaimte, near 30gb download, it downloading it at incredible pace...  I downloaded shogun 2 with expansions at 30gb last week at 2.7mb/s so I know how long 30gb should take lol



No, it's wrong. Post your speedtest.net results and I'll show you why.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 4, 2012)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2219558105.png


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2012)

23 Mbps = 2.87500 MBps

Steam is showing the correct DL speed, Origin is not.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> 23 Mbps = 2.87500 MBps
> 
> Steam is showing the correct DL speed, Origin is not.



One more strike against Origin!


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 4, 2012)

Heh Origin using tricks to get the average consumer to say Origin downloads faster to the rest of the public.

Either way, if there is an Origin exclusive title which you want to play, there is no choice but to use it.


----------



## vega22 (Oct 4, 2012)

idk if it still does but old origin used to work out the speed as an average by taking the total dl since it started that dl and dividing it by the time its taken.

not sure how that can be "lies" but what ever.

both as fast as each other for me giving 4.5mb/s give or take.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Did not try origin but for me Steam is very inconsistent: Sometimes it maxes out my connection (which is 100Mbit), while sometimes struggling to reach 200 KB/s (~1.6Mbit). But it goes between 2 and 5 MB/s most of the time. *sigh*


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Batou1986 said:


> Origin lies, I have a net speed meter on my keyboards display and it does not match even close the speeds that Origin says sometimes which is well over my connection speed.
> Steam also exaggerates but not to the degree of Origin.
> Deluge is spot on.



I wonder if this is because the calculation of the speed is based on the complete uncompressed game.

IE a game compressed at 5GB downloading at 200KBPS will be 10GB/400KBPS.

The reasoning behind this would be to give you the figure at which the data is being placed, rather than the speed at which the data is being downloaded.

Sounds retarded, but makes sense to me.


----------



## Depth (Oct 4, 2012)

Phusius said:


> EA Origin downloading a game @ 8.11 MB/s, Steam download a game @ 2.7 mb/s....
> 
> I love Origin.
> 
> That is all.



8.11 MB/s = 1.02 Mb/s

wat


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2012)

Depth said:


> 8.11 MB/s = 1.02 Mb/s
> 
> wat



You have it backwards:

8.11 *Mb*ps = 1.01375 *MB*ps


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Depth said:


> 8.11 MB/s = 1.02 Mb/s
> 
> wat



8.11MB/s = 64.88Mb/s

I will concede that you did not beat me to it erocker, rather the server prioritised your post above mine.

. . . by 4 minutes.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 4, 2012)

topic can die now guys... honestly i think something weird is going on with origin at random times, because dragon age origins downloaded for me in under 1 hr and a half... thats 30gb of data..  so i still think it was faster then the 2.7mb/s i get on steam... i dunno though, it's as if U-Verse increases my bandwidth on Origin or something, i dunno... can anyone do the math, 30gb of data in under 1 hr and 30 mins?  what does that come out to?


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2012)

Phusius said:


> do the math, 30gb of data in under 1 hr and 30 mins? what does that come out to?



Define "under".


----------



## Guitar (Oct 4, 2012)

Phusius said:


> topic can die now guys... honestly i think something weird is going on with origin at random times, because dragon age origins downloaded for me in under 1 hr and a half... thats 30gb of data..  so i still think it was faster then the 2.7mb/s i get on steam... i dunno though, it's as if U-Verse increases my bandwidth on Origin or something, i dunno... can anyone do the math, 30gb of data in under 1 hr and 30 mins?  what does that come out to?



5.5 MBps roughly
Unless your speed test was during peak use times and your download was during off times...I doubt it.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 4, 2012)

No my download was around same time i made this topic in the Chicago area... and I dunno erocker 1hr 20 min to 1hr 30 min... i know it downloaded all 30gb within that range though... and i know im only paying uverse for 24 down 3 up... so it doesnt make sense, unless Origin has some way of increasing my bandwidth for downloads... :/


I do know shogun 2 took almost 5 hours to download on steam...  same 30gb download, well 27gb but close enough


----------



## Guitar (Oct 4, 2012)

3gb actually makes quite a difference...that said where are you getting that just Dragon Age origins is 30gb? I'm seeing 7800MB on Amazon and Steam users reporting 14GB or so.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 4, 2012)

dragon age ultimate edition is near 30gb.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 4, 2012)

Phusius said:


> dragon age ultimate edition is near 30gb.



Please link to which one you're talking about because the largest one I see in Origin is 20gb.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Guitar (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes but is that for the install or the download though?


----------



## Phusius (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't know, when I click download game in Origin thats what it says.    Why would it download 8gb more then what its going to install?


----------



## Guitar (Oct 4, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I don't know, when I click download game in Origin thats what it says.    Why would it download 8gb more then what its going to install?



Decompression would be my guess...


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 4, 2012)

Like someone already said - try compare how many users there is on Origin vs Steam......


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 4, 2012)

I would think that the games you download will be decompressed to an extent.  It is very important to these companies for bandwidth purposes to make their files delivered as small as possible while making the compression process invisible to the user.


----------



## variform (Oct 4, 2012)

*Neither*

A single speedtest from an unknown point on the the OP's network isn't representative of max internet speed. Speedtest is rather conservative by design and by default

Both Steam and Origin are rather inaccurate.

Origin uses compression and estimates based of percentage of final install size downloaded over time. In other words from one moment to the next it guesses how fast it is downloading based on percentage complete.

Steam is all over the board. Sometimes they only display the initial game size but download far more. The download speed isn't a real measurement of current rate, rather it is a delayed estimate of a snapshot of the game download progress that the client grabs repeatedly. Their speeds sometimes look slower because the patches, etc. aren't included in the displayed rate so the speed will go up and down. It's similar to how Origin estimates but Steam looks at new data every second or so.

Neither is correct nor accurate. Origin is actually more consistent, whereas Steam is actually closer to real data rates, but highly unreliable because you don't know how big the game will be until it is finished downloading and the speeds fluctuate so much.

In theory, Origin should be faster. Steam uses peer technology to reguest data integrity and sends requests for the existence of files before they are sent so it can slow it down. Does that factor in? I don't know


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 4, 2012)

It is interesting to note I have been using steam since 2004 and haven't ever noticed any of these inconsistencies.

It has never gone above max, but it has been very slow sometimes, not often though.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah I've never had an issue with Steam like that...it usually maxxes out my connection at where it should be and downloads as it says.


----------



## variform (Oct 4, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> It is interesting to note I have been using steam since 2004 and haven't ever noticed any of these inconsistencies.
> 
> It has never gone above max, but it has been very slow sometimes, not often though.



Yeah, they're both rather good in reality. Certainly better than the older methods of downloading games, like EA before Origin, and better than most of the other services.


----------



## variform (Oct 4, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Yeah I've never had an issue with Steam like that...it usually maxxes out my connection at where it should be and downloads as it says.



Me too for the most part. It really is certain games at certain times that trip up steam. I don't know if it's just different parts of their system using different data (new and old), and issue with extra content being forced downloaded even when you didn't buy it and them trying to hide it or what. Overall I don't really have any complaints other than innacurate download sizes at times


----------



## Depth (Oct 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> You have it backwards:
> 
> 8.11 *Mb*ps = 1.01375 *MB*ps



Ah, that was a pretty stupid oversight 

Consider my wat withdrawn


----------

